# Weekend Fun!!



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Last weekend I got bored and decided to do something productive. Since I acquired my new hunting rig in Feb. I've been wanting to built a flatbed and dogbox for it. Well to make a long story short, i've decided to go a different route. I'm going to maintain the original bed and so i decided to build a box. I talked to a couple of guys and looked back at some pictures and decided to build a wood box that is 42" long x 40" wide x 24" high. It's made out of 2x2 for the frame and 1/2" plywood for the outside. I decided not to put a bottom in it to save weight but i think i'll be adding one before too long. It fits great in my little ranger bed, leaving plenty of room for other junk while still being able to fit 4 dogs.

Ps. my woodworking skills aren't very good so please don't laugh, haha!!!


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

one side for the kids one side for the wife? Women and children in the back. Nice box!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

bitchin


----------

